# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Dr. Robert Malone Interview :

## BooBoo

Dr. Robert Malone, co-inventor of the mRNA technology explains how 10's of thousands of physicians & scientists are being canceled simply for questioning the official narrative.   This is a short excerpt from the recent interview with Dr. Robert Malone on the Joe Rogan Podcast. ...!!!

----------

Lone Gunman (01-18-2022),WarriorRob (01-18-2022)

----------

